#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  NIT Silchar 2012 Placement Data

## vipul_chaudhary

*NIT Silchar 2012 Placement statistics:*
National Institute of Technology, Silchar has performed in placements in session  2011-2012.  Core engineering companies show interest in recruitment in initial phase later carried by IT Giants. Average CTC is around 4.94 LPA (approx.) and IT sector is biggest recruiter followed by Manufacturing.
*Summary:*
1)       Total Offers: 556
2)       Highest No of offers:  TCS (81)
3)       Highest Salary Offered:  OIL India (13 LPA)
4)       Average Salary: 4.94 LPA
5)       48 Job offers for M.Tech

*Exclusive Official Details are as below:*

*Sl No.*
*NAME OF THE ORGANISATION*
*CTC*
*TOTAL*

*1*
*Shapoorji Pallonji & Co. Ltd*
*3*
*6*

*2*
*Samsung India Software Centre*
*5.27*
*11*

*3*
*Atkins*
*5.2*
*6*

*4*
*Mahindra and Mahindra*
*4.75*
*9*

*5*
*Tata Motors*
*5.5*
*8*

*6*
*Airvana Networks*
*4.75*
*1*

*7*
*Flaktwoods*
*4*
*1*

*8*
*ACCENTURE*
*3*
*50*

*9*
*Mu-sigma*
*3.3*
*7*

*10*
*IOCL*
*9.87*
*8*

*11*
*TCS*
*3.16*
*81*

*12*
*Capegemini*
*3*
*25*

*13*
*Maruti Suzuki*
*4.9*
*10*

*14*
*Unisys*
*5.8*
*9*

*15*
*SISO*
*5.5*
*9*

*16*
*Hcentive*
*6*
*0*

*17*
*SEL*
*6.25*
*3*

*18*
*Alstom*
*4.6*
*14*

*19*
*Tech Mahindra*
*3.07*
*6*

*20*
*BOC*
*4.6*
*1*

*21*
*Tavant Technologies*
*4.75*
*10*

*22*
*HCL Technologies*
*3.26*
*45*

*23*
*Larsen & Toubro*
*3.75*
*2*

*24*
*TACO*
*3.6*
*7*

*25*
*Gammon India*
*3.25*
*10*

*26*
*Sony India*
*4.58*
*6*

*27*
*ITW Signode*
*4.75*
*3*

*28*
*SUBROS*
*5.04*
*5*

*29*
*Sharda university*
*4.8*
*13*

*30*
*Techno India- Kolkata*
*3.6*
*6*

*31*
*HSCC*
*6*
*3*

*32*
*LNJ Bhilwara*
*5.2*
*8*

*33*
*Patel Engg*
*2.5*
*7*

*34*
*Coastal Projects*
*3.4*
*5*

*35*
*IBM*
*3.5*
*20*

*36*
*Huawei Technologies*
*4.5*
*7*

*37*
*OIL India*
*13*
*1*

*38*
*L & T ramboll*
*3.41*
*4*

*39*
*ONGC*
*10.8*
*15*

*40*
*Microsoft*
*16*


*41*
*ITD Cemetation*
*3.3*
*4*

*42*
*Royal Group*
*4.8*
*8*

*43*
*RANCORE Technologies*
*4.8*
*4*

*44*
*COAL India Limited*
*8.8*
*22*

*45*
*Indigo Architect*
*4.42*
*0*

*46*
*Capital Iq*
*7.19*
*0*

*47*
*ERA Group*
*3.6*
*0*

*48*
*Sap Labs*
*6.5*
*0*

*49*
*MECON*
*7.2*
*5*

*50*
*SIEMENS*
*4.75*
*1*

*51*
*GREEN VALLEY*
*2.5*
*4*

*52*
*AR TECHNOLOGIES*
*2.4*
*19*

*53*
*PUNJ LLYOD*
*4.6*
*6*

*54*
*DENSO HARYANA*
*3.5*
*4*

*55*
*DENSO INTERNATIONAL*
*3.5*
*2*

*56*
*OTPC*
*5*
*4*

*57*
*EIL*
*9.9*
*2*

*58*
*REC*
*12*
*2*

*59*
*SANKALP SEMICONDUCTOR*
*3.3*
*2*

*60*
*SIMPLEX INFRA*
*3.2*
*7*

*61*
*BEL(BHARAT ELECTRONICS LTD)*
*6*
*3*

*62*
*GADHIA SOLAR*
*4.5*
*4*

*63*
*VKS INFRA*
*3.2*
*3*

*64*
*GIMT*
*4.8*
*8*


*TOTAL NO OF JOB OFFERS*

*556*








  Similar Threads: Automatic Data Processing Placement Papers,Placement Process and Criteria,Company Profile NIT Durgapur 2012 Placement Data NIT Silchar 2012 admissions, cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion DTU Delhi 2011-2012 placement data - 2012 placement details - statistics NIT Silchar 2012 Gate Score, Cutooff, Discussions

----------

